# met a girl, need advise if she likes me



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi people..

Ive finally met someone that im really really interested in on Tuesday. Well shes a bartender at a bar i sometimes go to. It was her first day on the job and to my surprise, she gave me her number ( of course i asked ). She did compliment me a little that night, saying i was cute which was how i got the courage to ask for her number. So we've been texting back and forth, last night being the most we've chatted. She even got me to install the "talkbox" app so we could talk. Shes giving me mixed signals though which is why im worried about whether or not to take it seriously. Ok so the text msgs are normal talking, a bit flirty on her side. I told her i wasnt feeling too well and she was like telling me what to do (i.e. sleep early, have lots of fluids blahblahblah). We both initiate the texting but mostly from me. She sometimes asks question about me but nothing personal as of yet. Just general education and what i do for a living etc etc. Ive been out of the game for a while but trying to get back into it :smthumbup:. 

Should i ask her out on a date after only knowing her for 3 days? When isit appropriate to ask?
Also, do u think she may be interested in me?

Also i have a son.. should i mention him? or even the recent heartbreak i went through. Luckily for me, im over my ex wife, finally. The thing is im scared that some women may not like kids. Of course i know i shouldnt lie about it. But i guess i shouldnt mention it unless she asks? i duno haha.. help.


----------

